# Historic powhatan resort



## redmac (May 4, 2014)

I am a 70 year old retired senior who just lost her partner and can no longer pay maintenance fees for Powhatan (deeded week 51, no mortgage, paid 2014 mf, lockout, annual, red)  I am trying to contact the HOA for Powhatan.  Can't find a listing or names of the Board members.  Called Powhatan asking for this info and was given the name of the Manager, Jeffrey Honeycute.  I will send him a letter requesting a deedback, but I don't think he is the one I need to contact.  Does anyone know the appropriate HOA board member and the address?

Thank you.
Redmac


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2014)

You need to contact DRI in Las Vegas, NV the Dept of Mitigation. Good luck. There is another thread on this web site on the same topics. Good luck


----------

